# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  What sort of Republican wants another Black President

## JackSchlitz

Now, first of all from what I have seen of Carson he appears to be a nice guy with basically a conservative view...though not being interested in his candidacy I have really not paid that much attention to him.  I have heard some disturbing things and apparantly he had anger issues in his early life.

None of which makes all that much difference to me....I make no bones about it...now or ever---I do not like Negroes.  A lot of them are nice people but they are just so different in so many ways from White Folk....I have to agree with Mr.Lincoln's view in regards to Negroes.

 But....apparantly a lot of Iowans think we should elect another Negro President????    Now why is that?.....are there that many folks in Iowa who are saturated with White Guilt and political correctness/multi-culturalism/diversity?   Or do they think a Negro Republican Candidate would fare better than a White Republican Candidate in so far as being able to defeat Hillary?

I have never been to Iowa and know not what sort of people they have up there....perhaps someone can explain this?

Now, also I should mention a lot of people really worship Doctors....I mean could that be it...they think just because he was a surgeon that somehow translates into a good Presidential Candidate?.....well having good hand to eye co-ordination is a requisite for a good surgeon.....but does that come in handy in the oval office?

----------

Northern Rivers (10-25-2015)

----------


## pjohns

> I do not like Negroes.  A lot of them are nice people but they are just so different in so many ways from White Folk...


I think this says it all.

I, too, remain strongly opposed to Barack Obama; but that is because of *his leftist policies,* not because of *the color of his skin. * (In fact, I would consider the color of one's skin to be of no greater consequence than the color of one's hair, or the color of one's eyes.)

----------

Cedric (10-25-2015),Coolwalker (10-26-2015),Deno (10-25-2015),East of the Beast (10-25-2015),gamewell45 (10-25-2015),GreenEyedLady (10-25-2015),Invayne (10-25-2015),Jen (10-25-2015),OceanloverOH (10-25-2015),Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2015),patrickt (10-25-2015),usfan (10-25-2015)

----------


## Jen

I object to Obama's policies.
Carson's policies would not be the same as Obama's.  I agree with Carson's viewpoints. His policies would match up with my view of things.

Skin color is totally irrelevant......    
Your logic (imo) is skewed.

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-25-2015),Daily Bread (10-25-2015),Deno (10-25-2015),gamewell45 (10-25-2015),Invayne (10-25-2015),Kurmugeon (10-25-2015),NuYawka (10-25-2015),Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2015),pjohns (10-25-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I disagree on some of Carson's views but I think he means well. The left loves to attack him, his faith and knows he didn't understand Israel doesn't have the same government system we have here. They attacked and laughed at him when he first visited. This man is very good at what he does as a Dr. and I didn't like the way he was treated. His race has nothing to do with it and yes I will vote for him if he wins the republican nomination.

----------

gamewell45 (10-25-2015),Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2015)

----------


## Fly Paper

The president sould be picked on their ability as oppossed to colour. I don't think Obama has achieved anything and has been detrimental to the USA.

Countries should be ran like a business and successful business men/women should be considered for the job.

----------

Deno (10-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Now, first of all from what I have seen of Carson he appears to be a nice guy with basically a conservative view...though not being interested in his candidacy I have really not paid that much attention to him.  I have heard some disturbing things and apparantly he had anger issues in his early life.
> 
> None of which makes all that much difference to me....I make no bones about it...now or ever---I do not like Negroes.  A lot of them are nice people but they are just so different in so many ways from White Folk....I have to agree with Mr.Lincoln's view in regards to Negroes.
> 
>  But....apparantly a lot of Iowans think we should elect another Negro President????    Now why is that?.....are there that many folks in Iowa who are saturated with White Guilt and political correctness/multi-culturalism/diversity?   Or do they think a Negro Republican Candidate would fare better than a White Republican Candidate in so far as being able to defeat Hillary?
> 
> I have never been to Iowa and know not what sort of people they have up there....perhaps someone can explain this?
> 
> Now, also I should mention a lot of people really worship Doctors....I mean could that be it...they think just because he was a surgeon that somehow translates into a good Presidential Candidate?.....well having good hand to eye co-ordination is a requisite for a good surgeon.....but does that come in handy in the oval office?


I hit the THANKS button because...at least you are honest about racial bigotry. If I felt as you do...I would never have met some of my very best, life long friends. I would have deprived myself of things that just make a life worth living.

Specifically...for Mr Carson. No, he'd make a way better Surgeon General than President. Right now, America needs a pit bull in the White House. Mr Trump will be no shrinking violet.

----------

NuYawka (10-25-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

I can't believe this is even a thread.

Jack, 
you'd rather have some bumbling idiot in office if he were white? As opposed to somebody that has a good head on their shoulders, but 'neeeeegroe'? Do you also think he walks on his knuckles?

Like I said, I can't believe this is even a thread. The intelligence level of this forum has been knocked down a few pegs with this one.

----------

Howey (10-25-2015),Invayne (10-25-2015),Kurmugeon (10-25-2015),pjohns (10-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I can't believe this is even a thread.
> 
> Jack, 
> you'd rather have some bumbling idiot in office if he were white? As opposed to somebody that has a good head on their shoulders, but 'neeeeegroe'? Do you also think he walks on his knuckles?
> 
> Like I said, I can't believe this is even a thread. The intelligence level of this forum has been knocked down a few pegs with this one.


I agree.

----------

Kurmugeon (10-25-2015),NuYawka (10-25-2015)

----------


## patrickt

> Now, first of all from what I have seen of Carson he appears to be a nice guy with basically a conservative view...though not being interested in his candidacy I have really not paid that much attention to him.  I have heard some disturbing things and apparantly he had anger issues in his early life.
> 
> None of which makes all that much difference to me....I make no bones about it...now or ever---I do not like Negroes.  A lot of them are nice people but they are just so different in so many ways from White Folk....I have to agree with Mr.Lincoln's view in regards to Negroes.
> 
>  But....apparantly a lot of Iowans think we should elect another Negro President????    Now why is that?.....are there that many folks in Iowa who are saturated with White Guilt and political correctness/multi-culturalism/diversity?   Or do they think a Negro Republican Candidate would fare better than a White Republican Candidate in so far as being able to defeat Hillary?
> 
> I have never been to Iowa and know not what sort of people they have up there....perhaps someone can explain this?
> 
> Now, also I should mention a lot of people really worship Doctors....I mean could that be it...they think just because he was a surgeon that somehow translates into a good Presidential Candidate?.....well having good hand to eye co-ordination is a requisite for a good surgeon.....but does that come in handy in the oval office?


Apparently, some people vote based on race. Some vote based on how someone looks. "Look at that face. Would you vote for that face?" Some people vote on party affiliation. Some vote on state or region of origin. Of course some have changed their origin so much between Illinois, Arkansas, and New York that the don't seem to know where they came from. Some vote on what a candidate says even if what he says changes from week to week depending on the audience.

Other people vote based on a candidate's record of performance. Given a choice between Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump, or Thomas Sowell I would vote for Thomas Sowell.

----------

gamewell45 (10-25-2015),Jim Scott (10-25-2015),Kurmugeon (10-25-2015),pjohns (10-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Apparently, some people vote based on race. Some vote based on how someone looks. "Look at that face. Would you vote for that face?" Some people vote on party affiliation. Some vote on state or region of origin. Of course some have changed their origin so much between Illinois, Arkansas, and New York that the don't seem to know where they came from. Some vote on what a candidate says even if what he says changes from week to week depending on the audience.
> 
> Other people vote based on a candidate's record of performance. Given a choice between Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump, or Thomas Sowell I would vote for Thomas Sowell.


You forgot to mention bankruptcy......

----------

NuYawka (10-25-2015)

----------


## ElDiablo

> We don't have any stupid mods here. And despite our leanings, we make a real effort to be fair.   The Devil:  I am sure you think you do.  I am merely suggesting a way that insures fairness, at least to some extent.  The Mod:  'Members can simply PM us and tell us what their concern is. In fact they often do. We're responsive to that'.  The Devil:  That is the 'snitch' system.  Which means the squeaky wheel gets the attention.  Not the best way to go.  The Mod:    'Topic drift is unavoidable and modding that would be a fool's errand.'  The Devil:  Well, generally speaking that is true but it would not hurt to remind posters that should not be carried to the extreme.  The Mod:  'If that's the case, it may be that they've been accused of racism so many times, they may be hyper-sensitive to it. To let that dictate their preferences (in self defense) would be playing into the hands of the Left.'  The Devil:  I agree they are hyper-sensitive to it.  That is the problem that has swept the nation.  Racism and political correctness are dominant ideologies in modern America.  These are the ideologies most responsible for our decline as in specifically our immigration woes, the loss of our industrial base, warping of our traditions and most specifically the destruction of a once great public school system.  The Mod:  Hmmm, interesting. You've thought a lot about this, right?    The Devil:  Apparantly a lot more than you or perhaps I just know more about what makes for a good message board.  The Mod:  He's not electible for a variety of reasons, imo, the biggest being naivete of the political class in DC.  @ElDiablo


  The Devil:  Not sure what you are saying here.

----------


## ElDiablo

and so it goes.

----------


## Trinnity

> The Devil: Not sure what you are saying here.


Of course you are. You know exactly what I'm saying. We don't have stupid mods here. 




> O.K. this is the final straw for me. I cannot tolerate this constant moving of threads. bye bye I do wish you well but you are completely on the wrong track by constantly moving threads.........very similar to how political forum operates....the only difference --you do not ban as readily or as for long as they do. I should thank you....posting on political boards is a waste of time anyhow...and you will keep me from wasting more time on here. I thank you. A final message for all the posters..........no one changes their mind in public...that is done in private. You can post all the truths...truths beyond any question or doubt....but those who are hung up on ignorance and a mad pursuit of their agenda despite all evidence to the contrary.....will cling to their illusions. Pleas do not send me any more messages...........*I am definitely out this time for keeps byeeeeeee.*





> and so it goes.


Yeah, you're not as slick as you think, Jack. You were permabanned here so coming in using your sock Eldiablo won't work. Neither will your Zee account. That one's banned too. Had you been honest with me, it might have been different.

----------

Invayne (10-29-2015),pjohns (10-29-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

chump

----------

Invayne (10-29-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

It's not a matter of black or white.... it's a matter of trust. Ben Carson is too amorphous to be trusted. I don't know him. 
Furthermore..... his religiosity cuts zero ice with me. Jimmy Carter was religious too.

----------

sooda (10-28-2015)

----------


## usfan

Hey!  is it true that el diablo will be made a VIP?   ..then i heard he's going to be a mod!   

 :Laughing7:

----------

